# Non-Abrasive Poly Skids for HSS928AAT



## Optical_Man (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm looking for non-abrasive skid shoes for a HSS928AAT (tracked).

I have seen these [Robalon A148BS] which appear to be 60mm center-to-center, but I don't know if they fit this years model.

Also, I don't know why it shows in the manual that the tracked units use rear skids and the wheeled versions use side skids:

For track version:
76728-V45-A00 SKID, AUGER

For wheeled version:
76728-V45-A20	SKID, AUGER​Does anyone know if it will be a problem to use non-abrasive skids on the sides of the auger housing for the tracked version?


----------



## mishkaya (Oct 25, 2015)

It won't hurt anything to use side skids on your macine. Sizing is the same for prior years models.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Has somebody tried putting dolly wheels on the Hondas? It was one of my best idea ever for my Yamaha. It should be doable on a Honda too.


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

Optical_Man said:


> I'm looking for non-abrasive skid shoes for a HSS928AAT (tracked).
> 
> I have seen these [Robalon A148BS] which appear to be 60mm center-to-center, but I don't know if they fit this years model.
> 
> ...


I put these same skids on my machine HSS828 and on previous HS1332. They've been great!


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

I just bought a set for mine. I read RockTaco's post about his new HSS and about the scraper bar catching and what not... same thing happens with mine so, if this helps to solve the issue... I'm down like a clown charlie brown, and it will be money well spent.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Has somebody tried putting dolly wheels on the Hondas? It was one of my best idea ever for my Yamaha. It should be doable on a Honda too.
> 
> SNIP


You really like to show your machine, don't you? :icon-hgtg:


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

KaRLiToS said:


> You really like to show your machine, don't you?


 Agreed! That is such a cool looking rig. You really should be making some videos for us, Coby, assuming you get some snow !


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> You really like to show your machine, don't you? :icon-hgtg:


Actually I was showing the dolly wheels if you paid attention to the thread subject, machine looks very much like a Honda only it's blue. These wheels work great, just thought it might help stop some Honda owners from dragging the front end and hooking cracks. Sorry if the blue offends!!!:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

uberT said:


> Agreed! That is such a cool looking rig. You really should be making some videos for us, Coby, assuming you get some snow !


Problem is I'm usually alone and it's hard to do both.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Actually I was showing the dolly wheels if you paid attention to the thread subject, machine looks very much like a Honda only it's blue. These wheels work great, just thought it might help stop some Honda owners from dragging the front end and hooking cracks. Sorry if the blue offends!!!:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


Actually, you edited your post to remove the picture of your full machine not showing your wheels. You edited it at 12:12. 

Don't act like I didn't see it. Lolll


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Figured you didn't like that picture in a Honda thread so I posted a different more pertinent to the subject. Just trying to be efficient.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Figured you didn't like that picture in a Honda thread so I posted a different more pertinent to the subject. Just trying to be efficient.


No no coby7, honestly, when I said you do like to show your machine...it is because it is a fact and I would do the same thing if I had a Yamaha. You are very few to have these machines and they are as good as Honda in my opinion and it's good to see them around. Just for your information, when I was looking for snowblowers, I was also considering Yamaha.

Just a suggestion though, take more pictures of it instead of showing the same over and over, I want to see that beast from other angles.


----------



## Optical_Man (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you for all the suggestions. I'm going to use the Robalon A148BS skids this season. They fit perfectly.

I like the idea of the wheels, but I wish they can be mounted behind the auger housing. I'm fearful of depending on the sides when clearing the edges of a sidewalk that are significantly higher than the ground.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

I ordered this skid shoes from Fall Line Honda Skid Shoes


----------

